# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Comercialización de la mandarina en Cañete

## paolamariana

:Smile:  Mi nombre es Yveth, y quiero informarme acerca de la comercialización de la mandarina en Cañete. Tengo intenciones en iniciar un negocio, por eso, recurro al foro para tener mayores alcances al respecto. 
Gracias,Temas similares: Alquilo terreno cañete VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE Mandarina Murcott Terreno Agricola en CAÑETE. Cadena Productiva de la mandarina en Cañete

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Yveth: 
Yo encantado de ayudarte con la información que pueda encontrar acá en la oficina o preguntándole a los que sepan en mi familia, pero sería bueno que seas un poco más específica sobre qué aspectos de la comercialización de mandarina estás interesada en saber. 
Es decir, ¿sólo vas a comercializar o también vas a cultivar? ¿Sólo quieres comercializarla en Cañete o te interesa algún mercado más? ¿Qué tipo de negocio estás pensando hacer?, entre otras cosas. 
Explícanos un poco más cuáles son tus dudas para ver si te podemos proveer alguna información útil. Mientras más específica sean tus preguntas, más puntuales podrán ser las respuestas. 
Saludos

----------


## paolamariana

Gracias por atender mi correo. 
Mi interés en este tema, inicia a partir de un proyecto que deseo presentar como trabajo de tesis en ESAN acerca de la cadena productiva de cítricos en la provincia de Cañete. El fin de semana estuve investigando y conversando con diferentes productores, asociaciones, mayoristas y he podido rescatar que el problema radica en los pequeños productores que no están asociados y que además de carecer de recursos no cuentan con suficiente tecnificación que les permita ser competitivos. A partir de este proyecto e identificando los problemas dentro de la cadena de comercialización evaluaré iniciar mi propio negocio, dependiendo de cuan rentable sea. 
Si puede ayudarme con información sobre las limitaciones de los pequeños agricultores dado en el tiempo y como el Estado u otra insitución ha tratado de revertir esta situación o si ha habido el apoyo necesario para  insertarlos a un mercado cada más competitivo.  
Gracias por su atención. 
Yveth.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

OK, ahora está un poco más claro. 
Sin embargo, creo tú misma tienes algunas respuestas ya que al parecer has identificado bien los problemas de los pequeños agricultores de mandarina en Cañete: falta de asociatividad, carencia de recursos y pobre tecnificación que les permita ser competitivos. 
Si estás pensando en incursionar en un negocio de mandarina en Cañete, sería bueno que puedas cotrarrestar esas carencias, pero se necesita invertir dinero para lograr la competitivad que mencionas. 
Con respecto al tema de asociatividad, te comento que existe *ProCitrus* que es la Asociación de Productores de Cítricos del Perú, así que te dejo su página web para que les des una mirada: www.procitrus.org. Sin embargo no te podría precisar qué ten bien funcionan estas asociaciones, o si son verdaderamente útiles para sus asociados. 
Sobre el Estado, mi recomendación es que te olvides de él. Hoy en día, hay que tratar de ser competitivos por nuestra propia cuenta, y por lo general, cuando uno busca el apoyo del gobierno nunca lo recibe... incluso te ponen trabas. 
Esperemos con los dedos cruzados que el Estado construya más y mejores carreteras para trasladar los productos a los mercados, que promueva nuestros productos en el extranjero, que genere nuevas leyes en favor de los trabajadores del campo, de las inversiones nacionales y extranjeras, etc, etc; pero como te digo, es peferible no hacerse ilusiones y trabajar con lo que tienes. 
Termino diciéndote que cuando inicies algún cultivo para tu proyecto de negocio, no dejes de utilizar el foro para mostrarnos cómo lo trabajas y que otros usuarios te puedan asesorar, ya que veo podría ser tu primer cultivo. Obviamente no inicies ningún proyecto si no estás asessorada por un ingeniero agrónomo. 
Y no te olvides que la información más confiable es la que consigue uno mismo, con sus propios ojos y oídos. Sigue investigando para tu trabajo que ahí encontrarás bastantes respuestas. 
Suerte, saludos y le voy a decir a mi hermano que te diga algunos pros y contras del cultivo de mandarina en Cañete, que él sabe más sobre eso. :Wink:

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Gracias por atender mi correo. 
> Mi interés en este tema, inicia a partir de un proyecto que deseo presentar como trabajo de tesis en ESAN acerca de la cadena productiva de cítricos en la provincia de Cañete. El fin de semana estuve investigando y conversando con diferentes productores, asociaciones, mayoristas y he podido rescatar que el problema radica en los pequeños productores que no están asociados y que además de carecer de recursos no cuentan con suficiente tecnificación que les permita ser competitivos. A partir de este proyecto e identificando los problemas dentro de la cadena de comercialización evaluaré iniciar mi propio negocio, dependiendo de cuan rentable sea. 
> Si puede ayudarme con información sobre las limitaciones de los pequeños agricultores dado en el tiempo y como el Estado u otra insitución ha tratado de revertir esta situación o si ha habido el apoyo necesario para insertarlos a un mercado cada más competitivo.  
> Gracias por su atención. 
> Yveth.

 Hola Yveth:
Cañete es un lugar ideal para producir cítricos; sobretodo mandarinas y tangelos que tienen muy buena demanda en Europa y EEUU. En ambos casos la producción exportable alcanza apenas el 50% de la producción, lo cual implica que mucha fruta se tiene que vender en el mercado local (Lima principalmente). Afortunadamente el mercado local está pagando muy buenos precios así que el negocio de los cítricos está muy bien.
Me parece un acierto que pretendas desarrollar una tesis para mejorar la organización y productividad de pequeños productores de Cañete. Las oportunidades son muy favorables.
Saludos y gracias por usar Agrofórum,
Fernando

----------

